# Looking for a ride



## ready_2_go (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been fishing the Gulf for 15 years, have all my own gear and willing to share all expenses. Looking for weekdays. Hit me up.


----------



## ready_2_go (Oct 9, 2007)

I had my own boat and usually went out 30-40 miles, just looking to join an existing crew for some regular fishing. As a previous boat owner, I have the utmost respect for sharing all expenses and have maintenance skills as well.


----------



## Tipsy Tuna (Mar 17, 2014)

I fish inshore and offshore.....live near perdido key so fish out of Pensacola pass or Perdido Pass. 28ft cc with twin 200's.
214 789 7753


----------

